# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  CCTV σύνδεση με utp ή ομοαξονικό για cctv

## gate7

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια η διαφορά σύνδεσης καμερών cctv σε καταγραφικό με καλώδιο utp και καλώδιο cctv. Υπάρχει καμία διαφορά?
Ποια σύνδεση προτιμάτε με καλώδιο utp ή με καλώδιο για συστήματα cctv? και για ποιο λόγο?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## linux

Εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ την σύνδεση με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για συστήματα CCTV. Τα ομοαξονικά μπορείς να βάλεις μέχρι και 500 μέτρα ενώ με UTP μέχρι και 100 μέτρα. Πολλοί συνάδελφοι χρησιμοποιούν το UTP για λόγους οικονομίας, δηλαδή είναι ποιο φτηνό το utp από το ομοαξονικό όπως και τα βύσματα είναι πιο φτηνά για το utp και για να εξοικονομήσουν χώρο από τη χρήση των τροφοδοτικών.

----------


## mikemtb73

Για κάμερες που συνδέονται με bnc, βάζεις καλύτερα rg59.
Για καμερες ip, αναγκαστικά utp. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

